# Minor archetypes and roles in society



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Any thoughts and ideas on the following: which do you identify yourself as?

Enneagrams:minor archetypes

One: Reformer, Critic, Perfectionist [Anger]. This type focuses on integrity. Ones can be wise, discerning and inspiring in their quest for the truth. They also tend to dissociate themselves from their flaws and can become hypocritical and hyper-critical of others, seeking the illusion of virtue to hide their own vices. The One's greatest fear is to be flawed and their ultimate goal is perfection.

Two: Helper, Giver, Caretaker [Pride]. Twos, at their best, are compassionate, thoughtful and astonishingly generous; they can also be prone to passive-aggressive behavior, clinginess and manipulation. Twos want, above all, to be loved and needed and fear being unworthy of love.

Three: Achiever, Performer, Succeeder [Deceit]. Highly adaptable and changeable. Some walk the world with confidence and unstinting authenticity; others wear a series of public masks, acting the way they think will bring them approval and losing track of their true self. Threes fear being worthless and strive to be worthwhile.

Four: Romantic, Individualist, Artist [Envy]. Driven by a fear that they have no identity or personal significance, Fours embrace individualism and are often profoundly creative. However, they have a habit of withdrawing to internalize, searching desperately inside themselves for something they never find and creating a spiral of depression. The angsty musician or tortured artist is often a stereotypical Four.

Five: Observer, Thinker, Investigator [Avarice]. Believing they are only worth what they contribute, Fives have learned to withdraw, to watch with keen eyes and speak only when they can shake the world with their observations. Sometimes they do just that. Often, instead, they withdraw from the world, becoming reclusive hermits and fending off social contact with abrasive cynicism. Fives fear incompetency or uselessness and want to be capable above all else.

Six: Loyalist, Devil's Advocate, Defender [Fear]. Sixes long for stability above all else. They exhibit unwavering loyalty and responsibility, but are prone to extreme anxiety and passive-aggressive behavior. Their greatest fear is to lack support and guidance. There are two types of sixes, phobic and counter phobic. Phobic sixes will have a tendency to run from or hide from what they fear, while a counter phobic six is more likely to attack or confront said fear.

Seven: Enthusiast, Adventurer, Materialist [Gluttony]. Eternal Peter Pans, Sevens flit from one activity to another. Above all they fear being unable to provide for themselves. At their best they embrace life for its varied joys and wonders and truly live in the moment; but at their worst they dash frantically from one new experience to another, being too scared of disappointment to enjoy what they have.

Eight: Leader, Protector, Challenger [Lust]. Eights worry about self-protection and control. Natural leaders, capable and passionate but also manipulative, ruthless and willing to destroy anything and everything in their way. Eights seek control over their own life and their own destiny and fear being harmed or controlled by others.

Nine: Mediator, Peacemaker, Preservationist [Sloth]. Nines are ruled by their empathy. At their best they are perceptive, receptive, gentle, calming and at peace with the world. On the other hand they prefer to dissociate from conflicts and indifferently go along with others' wishes or simply withdraw, acting via inaction. They fear the conflict caused by their ability to simultaneously understand opposing points of view and seek peace of mind above all else.

??


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Interesting? the one which hit me the most was number two:



> *Helper*, Giver, *Caretaker* [Pride]. Twos, at their best, *are compassionate*, thoughtful and astonishingly generous; they can also be *prone to passive-aggressive behavior*, clinginess and *manipulation*. Twos want, above all, to be loved and needed and fear being unworthy of love


Which I?m sure many would agree with? although I?m also a perfectionist from time to time yet only related to my work (software/hardware with computers). Before my cognitive behavioural therapy I was a solid number two? but now I only seek to find then cling onto my own ID? when at ease and with out depression or stress, I truly care and love myself? I need no other to give me happiness by showing me their love for me, this is due to me not being able to totally trust them. I can however trust in myself and know my own love towards myself and others is sincere and honest. I used to be generous but that was due to me ?buying? my friends? now I see myself as a balanced human; I give and take on the balance of scales.

I can also relate to number seven as well.

Hummm.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It's really hard to say, what do you think I am?

I did think of you when I read it earlier, and number 7 shone out I have to admit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

I don?t believe for one moment you could ?fit? a person onto one of these? people can not be labelled because each person is different? so you need sub-categories. Although the core personality of person could relate to these.

"Think" is all I can do? "think? in the sense of ?assume?? I do not know myself let alone any one else? so I beg your pardon if I choose wrongly. I believe you?re some of number three, four and eight: You?re an achiever who?s able to adapt. You?re also romantic ? and this: ?they have a habit of withdrawing to internalize, searching desperately inside themselves for something they never find and creating a spiral of depression? seems to relate to you (and myself).And you fear being harmed or controlled by others? even if there?s no need to fear although ?better to be safe then sorry?.

Seems I?m number two and seven? although there are parts of the story which are missing? there?s more to any one which means the eye.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Darren, 
Of course, I don't look at this as anything more than a bit of self-analytical enquiry. I don't take it so seriously. For some reason I find it very hard to define myself today. To be a pain in the arse, here are things from the whole piece that I identified with. (Notice I don't agree that one is searching for something that is not there - I found the kundalini so I don't think my self-analysis went to waste).

Here goes:

One: Reformer, Critic, Perfectionist [Anger]. This type focuses on integrity. Ones can be wise, discerning and inspiring in their quest for the truth. They also tend to dissociate themselves from their flaws and can become hypocritical and hyper-critical of others, seeking the illusion of virtue to hide their own vices. The One's greatest fear is to be flawed and their ultimate goal is perfection. 
Two: Helper, Giver, Caretaker [Pride]. Twos, at their best, are compassionate, thoughtful and astonishingly generous; they can also be prone to passive-aggressive behavior, clinginess and manipulation. Twos want, above all, to be loved and needed and fear being unworthy of love. 
Three: Achiever, Performer, Succeeder [Deceit]. Highly adaptable and changeable. Sometimes I walk the world with confidence and unstinting authenticity; others(times I) wear a series of public masks, acting the way they think will bring them approval and losing track of their true self. _Threes fear being worthless _and strive to be worthwhile. 
Four: Romantic, Individualist, Artist [Envy]. Driven by a fear that they have no identity or personal significance, Fours embrace individualism and are often profoundly creative. However, they have a habit of withdrawing to internalize, searching desperately inside themselves for something they never find (rubbish) and creating a spiral of depression. The angsty musician or tortured artist is often a stereotypical Four. 
Five: Observer, Thinker, Investigator [Avarice]. Believing they are only worth what they contribute, Fives have learned to withdraw, to watch with keen eyes and speak only when they can shake the world with their observations. Sometimes they do just that. Often, instead, they withdraw from the world, becoming reclusive hermits and fending off social contact with abrasive cynicism. Fives fear incompetency or uselessness and want to be capable above all else. 
Six: Loyalist, Devil's Advocate, Defender [Fear]. Sixes long for stability above all else. They exhibit unwavering loyalty and responsibility, but are prone to extreme anxiety and passive-aggressive behavior. Their greatest fear is to lack support and guidance. There are two types of sixes, phobic and counter phobic. Phobic sixes will have a tendency to run from or hide from what they fear, while a counter phobic six is more likely to attack or confront said fear. 
Seven: Enthusiast, Adventurer, Materialist [Gluttony]. Eternal Peter Pans, Sevens flit from one activity to another. Above all they fear being unable to provide for themselves. At their best they embrace life for its varied joys and wonders and truly live in the moment; but at their worst they dash frantically from one new experience to another, being too scared of disappointment to enjoy what they have. 
Eight: Leader, Protector, Challenger [Lust]. Eights worry about self-protection and control. Natural leaders, capable and passionate but also manipulative, ruthless and willing to destroy anything and everything in their way. Eights seek control over their own life and their own destiny and fear being harmed or controlled by others. 
Nine: Mediator, Peacemaker, Preservationist [Sloth]. Nines are ruled by their empathy. At their best they are perceptive, receptive, gentle, calming and at peace with the world. On the other hand they prefer to dissociate from conflicts and indifferently go along with others' wishes or simply withdraw, acting via inaction. They fear the conflict caused by their ability to simultaneously understand opposing points of view and seek peace of mind above all else.

..._that's why I find it impossible to choose._ It must be my state of mind but I can't see the gestalt today, only the details.

One thing I really hate is when I can't define myself!!!


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

You can't define yourself.

Honestly I see a lot of myself in all of those, though 5 stood out. But then again so did 6 and 9


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I sort of wish I hadn't posted it and had instead posted some other *useful * info on the archetypes. I don't even know what the original source for this is...

Anyway, you are probably right - how frustrating it is to try and define oneself, and anyway, I think it is inherently negative to define people according to their fears. Don't you think? I mean, we all have fears, but it's sort of sad to have a personality test that says your whole personality and lifestyle is shit because you're a wrathful or selfish bastard. :lol: Not that you are...but according to this test, we all are :lol: ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

I define you as Rozanne.


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Enneagram personality types.

http://9types.com/

http://www.enneagraminstitute.com/

I don't know about the usefulness of this. Although I believe that 5 fits me perfectly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for that link Scattered.

http://www.enneagraminstitute.com/TypeTwo.asp



> *Healthy Levels *
> Level 1 (At Their Best): Become deeply unselfish, humble, and altruistic: giving unconditional love to self and others. Feel it is a privilege to be in the lives of others.
> 
> Level 2: Empathetic, compassionate, feeling for others. Caring and concerned about their needs. Thoughtful, warm-hearted, forgiving and sincere.
> ...


I seem to shift from level to level... heh.


----------

